# hero cat saves child from dog



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sorry i haven't figured out how to cut the ads out from these things. 

Watch hero cat save kid from dog attack - CNN.com Video


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I just watched this a few minutes ago, posted to facebook. OMGosh!!!! First of all, that cat is awesome!!!!!!!!! Secondly, that dog IMHO needs to be euthanized immediately. If that were MY kid and they let that dog live after that I would be beside myself. The owners need to be put in jail and pay some hefty fines. That poor little boy! And obviously his poor mom panicked, who wouldn't, but she left him there probably to call for help...but that dog could have returned. The whole thing just makes me sick! Why are people so irresponsible??


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the dog is the worst possible example of a dog and of an owner's irresponsibility. i hope it wasn't rabid. 

the cat was awesome. i am sure someone will say i'm anthropomorphizing and the cat wasn't specifically trying to protect the child, but i'll say it anyway: i'm always amazed at what pets will do on behalf of human family members!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i'm seeing reports in the media that the dog will be put down. too bad the owner can't be sent into exile on a desert island somewhere.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just couldn't believe it when I saw it. I have seen it all over Facebook all day but didn't get a chance to watch it till just now. I am just appalled! That dog was seeing out the kid and when he attacked it was to kill. I really hope they found him and are going to euthanize him. And if they can find the owners I think they should be locked in a small room with the dog let loose. See how they like being attacked by a dog. So sickening! Thank goodness for that cat! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

While it has to be horrific for the child, I wonder why the dog did this.... there must be a reason.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I watched it a little while ago on 2 different national channel stations 

A cat can kick a dog's butt!!! LOL  most people don't realize this, but when cats attack it ain't pretty!! Their claws/paws move a million times per minute scratching the face of the "enemy" and they bite too!!! It's impressive how fast they can scratch the heck outta ya! 

But I'm just soooooo glad the kid is fine and that kitty really did save his life, regardless of what people are saying, it doesn't matter if the cat was defending the territory or the family, it's still AMAZING!!
And, to me, it seems obvious the cat only attacked after seeing the dog bite the kid, so I like to believe the cat was defending the kid 

The cat's owner said "she has earned salmon for life!" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> While it has to be horrific for the child, I wonder why the dog did this.... there must be a reason.



There is something wrong with the dog. Mental issues or he was trained to attack people/kids. He sought out that kid after he heard him then went around obstacles to get to him. And the way he attacked it wasn't just to bite and scare the kid off it was bite hold and rip to shreds. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Really, it was filmed by two cameras, it is not a continuous shot, it was edited together........ so we are not really getting the full story here........... as always, the dog is evil and everyone is happy with that explanation.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Really?!?! Your are defending this dog? Just WOW!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> Really?!?! Your are defending this dog? Just WOW!



No I am not defending anyone, but I for sure would like to know/understand the reason behind his behaviour.

*If anyone should be blamed, it is the owner, who should have had the dog under control....... why was he running around alone and lose.......* but that still does not explain why he had the need to attack.

It's incredible how everyone is always so happy and quick to jump on the "evil dog" wagon without wanting to understand, and anyone who says something different is then evil too.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Editing to delete my post, just not worth it!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Only knowing the real reason why dog's attack instead of just labeling them evil can prevent further attacks... 

I don't see what the problem is with me being curious about what actually made this dog to behave the way it did. Why do you instantly got to label me too....


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

n2mischief, i just read an update and it appears that the child has mild autism. he was able to say, though, that the cat is a hero. it's good for children to know there is good out there. (or is that me anthropomorphizing again?)

'She's A Hero!' Boy Says Of Cat Who Fought Off Attacking Dog : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Anthropomorphize away! That is so neat that the little boy sees his kitty as a hero!

BTW, the article you posted has a link to the full video, unedited, for those people who try to excuse the dog claiming a pieced together video.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Editing to delete my post, just not worth it!



Been there done that. Today. LOL 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> BTW, the article you posted has a link to the full video, unedited, for those people who try to excuse the dog claiming a pieced together video.


I am not trying to excuse anyone, not the owner of the dog who should have kept it SECURED AND UNDER CONTROL ...... nor the dog himself.

All I said was that I would love to understand why the dog behaved the way he did.

And btw...... it is edited, that video is shot from 3 camera angles, there are 5 cats in it (before it cuts to the end where they show the wounds), so how is it unedited?? Watch it again. 

I am not trying to argue here or provoke anyone but that is a fact. Even the article states it: 



> ...An edited version of the attack video, caught from different surveillance cameras....


And what's wrong with wanting to understand the reason? Does that really make me a villain?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

:deadhorse:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> I am not trying to excuse anyone, not the owner of the dog who should have kept it SECURED AND UNDER CONTROL ...... nor the dog himself.
> 
> All I said was that I would love to understand why the dog behaved the way he did.
> 
> ...



I think you are fighting a loosing battle. There are so many possibilities of why it happened, I find it highly unlikely we will find out a reason of why the dog did what it did. And who is to say the dog even had an owner. For all we know it could be a stray.When one tells another individual they are wrong that is provoking/trying to start an argument. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I, too, would like to know what went so terribly wrong to cause the dog to do that. If I remeber correctly, wasn't the dog still rather young? I thought I heard it said the dog was less than a year old. 

Seriously bad breeding, canine rage syndrome, over the top prey drive, serious fear aggression? I would like to know the actual cause - that was a full on, no holes barred bite from what I could see - it takes a lot of nerve (good or bad) to bite and rip a human like that. 

Scary. I know it sounds heartless, but I'm glad that dog is to be euthanized - his demons need to be laid to rest. I really hope the owners have learned something about containing dogs properly and about looking to find a much more mentally and emotionally stable pet. And I hope that poor boy doesn't suffer any long term effects - mentally or physically. 

Oh, yeah - Kudos to kitty! 
(never a huge fan of cats, but learning some serious respect for them as time goes on lol)


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I think you are fighting a loosing battle. There are so many possibilities of why it happened, I find it highly unlikely we will find out a reason of why the dog did what it did. *And who is to say the dog even had an owner. For all we know it could be a stray*.When one tells another individual they are wrong that is provoking/trying to start an argument.


Yeah you're right.... we'll probably never know what went wrong.... 

I thought the news story (linked in the first post) said that the child was attacked by the neighbour's dog. I just clicked on that link, it doesn't seem to work so here it is again from youtube: 






@0:43: 
"...the mom is saying that the dog belongs to the neighbour and the dog is now under observation...."

It is also mentioned in the second article linked that the dog belongs to the neighbour: 



> The dog had escaped his yard when the neighbors drove out of their driveway's gate, according to KERO, which says the dog's owners called 911.


...........

PS... I haven't told anyone that they were wrong.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I, too, would like to know what went so terribly wrong to cause the dog to do that. If I remeber correctly, wasn't the dog still rather young? I thought I heard it said the dog was less than a year old.
> 
> Seriously bad breeding, canine rage syndrome, over the top prey drive, serious fear aggression? I would like to know the actual cause - that was a full on, no holes barred bite from what I could see - it takes a lot of nerve (good or bad) to bite and rip a human like that.
> 
> ...


from what i understand the dog has been euthanized. in her book "the other end of the leash," patricia mcconnell states that some dogs cannot live in human society. since that is true of some humans, we should not be surprised if it is true of some dogs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't think that anyone will ever know what went on in the dog's mind Wild Kitten. It's impossible to know for sure what goes on in animals' minds. It looked to me like a wild dog that runs in to carry off and kill it's prey. He held himself low to the ground as in that moment where the stalking becomes chase. They are predators after all. We didn't get to see the earlier part where he probably displayed the orient, eye stalk part of the sequence. We saw the middle of it and luckily not the end.

But domestication has created a neotenic animal...adult dogs have wolf puppy characteristics. This dog was 8 months old...a sort of oldish puppy. There are some dogs that have a very strong prey drive, complete with the whole set of predatory motor pattern sequence and that's perhaps what this dog was displaying. In neotenic animals, the sequence usually cuts off at an earlier point because their brains have developed that way through evolution. We see dogs going after and killing farm animals sometimes. But hardly ever humans because of our convergent evolution with them and our phenomenal relationship. But I'm not surprised that there are those rare times where a dog may not be genetically put together like most dogs or simply wired incompatibly to live the way we need them to be.

Could it be plausible that somewhere along the line, this dog's predatory patterns aren't shutting off where humans are concerned or especially a child, who resembles prey more so to a dog perhaps? Or could it be simply that he is mentally unstable and that is all there is to it? I tend to see, even if the video is chopped up...(the part you can see) a dog in high prey drive. That's what it looks like because he's not reacting to any threat... no defense thing seems to be happening. 

It is interesting to try and figure it out. But since that's really impossible to know for sure, my thinking is that it is neither here nor there. It's kind of like rehabilitating or training a dog. We may not always know what's the cause of a behavior. But it hardly ever matters too much because the treatment is the same basically. Here, the dog is a serious danger to society and really no amount of promised management would make me feel better. Sometimes dogs just need to be euthanized humanely. In fact, this dog may well not be happy in this world. He doesn't seem to fit in with most domestic pets and it's too late for him to live in the wild. It's sad. He's kind of a misfit. But the bottom line is that a dog that severely dangerous needs to be euthanized.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess with as many neuro pathways as an animal has (humans included) there are so many things that can 'go wrong.' If just one pathway is wired incorrectly, I would think that it can derail the entire system. So, one gene that combines incorrectly causes a tiny variation in the brain chemistry and viola! a new serial killer is born. 

(sorry, my daughter is doing a research paper on serial killers - kind of makes you think of strange things late at night when you're trying to sleep......)


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I guess with as many neuro pathways as an animal has (humans included) there are so many things that can 'go wrong.' If just one pathway is wired incorrectly, I would think that it can derail the entire system. So, one gene that combines incorrectly causes a tiny variation in the brain chemistry and viola! a new serial killer is born.
> 
> (sorry, my daughter is doing a research paper on serial killers - kind of makes you think of strange things late at night when you're trying to sleep......)


Bingo!

"After all, Jeffrey Dahmer was nice all day long at the chocolate factory." patricia mcconnell, "the other end of the leash," p. 202.


----------

